# filter media



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi

What kind of filter media should i use? i just got a fx5 and wondering what types of filter media do you guys like to use.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm running Eheim Ehfimech, Seachem Matrix, and plastic pots crubbers and Purigen in my FX5


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use the same as Mr. 2wheelsx2. I would use Eheim Ehfisubtrat pro but it is soooooo expensive. Matrix seems to do a fine job at a much lower price. I used the Rena Stars which are a porous ceramic material in the shape of a star which is well rated too. I put most of my bio media in a bag and then its super easy to clean. Just a quick rinse in some tank water and you are good to go.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, bag your media. Makes it easier to rinse vigorously too. Since there are 3 baskets, I'm not afraid to rinse one of them under full tap pressure when they are particularly dirty. If you have them bagged, you can even only do one bag at a time. Plus the bag themselves act as filtration material too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

pot scrubbers.


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

hey guys im not sure exactly what pot scrubbers are, what is it and where can i get them?

do you guys think its nesseary to have all the extra stuff such as purigen? i was looking into it and its pretty pricey for some of the stuff

thanks again ray


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Pot Scrubbers look like this .. I believe a brand of Pot Scrubbers is Scotch Brite.. can be found at any grocery store


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, it's not necessary for the Purigen. But in a bigger tank (especially if your tank is 24" or wider) water clarity can be a problem. But you can get away with all potscrubbers if you like. I don't like the fact that the potscrubbers are light and I only put them in the lowest basket.


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks everyone for all the help i think i will use potscrubbers and some purigen


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Dollar shop sells pot scrubbers the cheapest.


----------

